# PELLETS



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Hello their,
We are back and totally healthy.
Basil is doing well.
We have transitioned back to pellets again.
As when he was ill, would only barley eat seed.
My question is.
I have three different pellets in cups in his cage.
Harrisons- Tops - Zupreem .
And he eats them all.
Also fresh veggies.
Is OK that I have different pellets.
He really love them all.
Or should we just stick too one ?
Plus some grass hay and loose alfalfa.
LOL- he is going through the terrible two s.
Thank you 
B


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

A mix of pellets is a really good thing, it helps keep him from getting bored with his food!

And if for some reason you lose access to one of them, the missing component of his diet won’t be as much of a shock


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree that having a variety of pellets is best.
Try to interest Basil in some different types of vegetables as well.*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

And don't forget the sprouts!


----------

